# Double Gang box question



## Gotenks64 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello! This is my first post on the forum. 

I run an small IT company, and we do alot of Low voltage work. I myself am licensed as a limited masters electrician in Prince Georges County Maryland. With that, I have home automaton systems listed under my paperwork.

I am getting am getting an idea of the type of work I want to complete and Decided to install this WINK Relay in my home. It gets installed in a previous location with a double gang box. I have experience changing outlets and switches, but I want to make sure I do this properly.Plus understand why it is done in this manner. 

I am confused on the wiring, the switch to the right goes up to the attic for a single light bulb that is mounted on the wall. the switch to the left is a 3-way switch for the light in the hallway. I am use to dealing with Line and Neutral black and White. Why does this box have a red line? I have attached pictures so everyone can see.


----------



## Gotenks64 (Sep 30, 2015)

picture of module, red lines are switched loads.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Google 3 way switch


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotenks64 said:


> Hello! This is my first post on the forum.
> 
> I run an small IT company, and we do alot of Low voltage work. I myself am licensed as a limited masters electrician in Prince Georges County Maryland. With that, I have home automaton systems listed under my paperwork.
> 
> ...


You aren't a licensed master electrician, nor are you qualified to do this simple task.

Call an electrician.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not an electrician but have some small understanding of it.

The red wire is a traveler for the 3 way circuit.

From what I know and how that's wired, your best option would to identify which black wire not on the 3 way switch is the line and use that for your power source.

I think that you would also be able to use the black off the 3 way based on my understanding of them and what I see in the picture. Don't use the red though.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Watch this. It will help you understand 3-way switches: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDyvcM0gcVs&list=LLhpGV0nO-VoYOcw2u4vgBhQ&index=6


----------



## Gotenks64 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok, thank you all who replied. I have been reading all morning. It isn't compatible being installed on a 3 way switch. Hence why is was so confusing.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm trying to give you some useful feedback here, so try to take it in a constructive way.

You seem to be lacking some very fundamental knowledge and experience that is directly related to your field. I'd advise you to put some significant, diligent effort into learning more about basic wiring. 

Spot researching issues of this foundational level on google is not enough for some one in your position. You really should take some classes. You really should possess a solid knowledge of basic 110v wiring, not just how to connect terminals on low voltage devices. This is not like you made some sort of easy mistake, or are dealing with a complicated matter. Seems to me, recognizing and understanding 3-way switching should be very base level knowledge for any one with any sort of electrical license. 

Assuming your qualifications are actually as you stated, I'd recommend you view this as an indicator and a wake up call. -And take steps to remedy the gap in knowledge. Give this some honest consideration, and try not to let your ego obstruct you.


----------



## Gotenks64 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------

